# Recoil starter



## Trb6010 (Dec 31, 2015)

Hey guys! I just bought an older craftsman's snowblower model number 536.882600. The pull string starter broke. I was wondering 2 things. 1: what brand of motor is used on this model. And 2: what kind of recoil kit will work on this model. Sears says they don't sell the part for it anymore.


----------



## Trb6010 (Dec 31, 2015)

*Craftsman 536.882600*

I just bought a craftsman 536.882600. The recoil pull start is missing. Sears say they don't sell any and I'm not sure what type of motor it is. There is no tag on the motor. Was wondering what I need to buy to start it. And what size and brand this motor is. Thanks!


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Looks like your garden variety Tecumseh H70 motor.

Any Tecumseh horizontal shaft 5-7hp recoil starter with a 4-inch spacing should work. For instance

Tecumseh Recoil Pull Starter Snowblower | eBay


----------



## Trb6010 (Dec 31, 2015)

Thank you very much!


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF Trb. Here is the information I found on your snow blower. If it is only the rope that broke, it is an easy repair to do yourself. The engine numbers are stamped into the top of the recoil shroud just in front of the spark plug and probably start with 143.XXXXX. If you have electric start, the push button assembly will have to be removed to see them.

Snow Blower 536.882600 Owners Manual-
http://www.hammerwall.com/Download_Manual/16323/

Tecumseh Engine Service Manual-
http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehlheadmanual.pdf

Donyboy Tecumseh Starter Repair Video-




 Tecumseh HMSK90-156536D Engine Parts List-
http://www.partstree.com/parts/tecumseh/engines-horizontal-4-cycle-engine/hmsk90-156536d-tecumseh-4-cycle-horizontal-engine/engine-parts-list-1/


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Most likely a Tecumseh. Post a photo of the broken one.


----------



## Trb6010 (Dec 31, 2015)

Thank you Grunt!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to the forum Trb


I merged your two posts since they are both about the recoil assembly.

Is the mechanism broken or is it just the cord ??

If the cord:


----------



## Trb6010 (Dec 31, 2015)

The previous owner removed the pull start assembly. And he was unable to find it.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Trb6010 said:


> The previous owner removed the pull start assembly. And he was unable to find it.


:facepalm_zpsdj194qh Makes you wonder.


----------

